# Howard needs a nickname



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

JHo is an awful nickname......
http://slamonline.com/online/2007/03/whats-my-name-2/


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

:lol: Some of the suggestions below the article are hilarious!

I like "The Utility Belt". :rofl:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Everyone is refering to the 5th element? What is that about? I dont get it, but whatev


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Jet said:


> Everyone is refering to the 5th element? What is that about? I dont get it, but whatev


It's a sci-fi movie with Bruce Willis in it. I've never seen the whole movie though so I couldn't tell you. I think it just sounds "cool".


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like a few of those names, 5th element is hardcore.. I also like The Proof and Joron. And one guy pointed out Rubber band man, and yes it's true T.I. was talking bout Joshhh so I like Rubber band man as well.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Duct Tape. lol


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

To me JHo *was* an awful nickname...but after seasons of use Ive come to love and respect the name...I cant even imagine calling him anything else at this point...Besides its not the name that carries power its how the name was earned. If you met a dude named "buttah" your gonna think different about him if he got the name slicing defenses up like they were butter or if he got the name becuase thats how soft he is on defense...I guess what Im saying is at this point JHo has become in itself a great nickname...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

J...Ho?...No. Never called him that. I like the 5th element, but what does it have to do with anything? I hope it's not some bootleg answer to "Matrix".


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The smiling assassin


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> J...Ho?...No. Never called him that. I like the 5th element, but what does it have to do with anything? I hope it's not some bootleg answer to "Matrix".



The 5th element refers to 2 things. An old movie, and the 2nd is the cool one. The 2nd thing it refers to is the 5th element in the periodic table, which is boron, which is used to power rockets.. it's in rocket fuel. 

So yeah, I like the 5th element.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> The 5th element refers to 2 things. An old movie, and the *2nd is the cool one. The 2nd thing it refers to is the 5th element in the periodic table, which is boron, which is used to power rockets.. it's in rocket fuel.*
> 
> So yeah, I like the 5th element.


*WHACK!!!*

nicknames are not supposed to need that much explaining..


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hurricane Howard


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

The Ignition?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i like "the proof"...only bad thing about that name is its similarity to "the professor"...kind of sounds like an and-1 nickname, but it's still the best one...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's still a good nick name.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

true


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> The 5th element refers to 2 things. An old movie, and the 2nd is the cool one. The 2nd thing it refers to is the 5th element in the periodic table, which is boron, which is used to power rockets.. it's in rocket fuel.
> 
> So yeah, I like the 5th element.


So shouldnt that name go to like Luther Head?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Okay, best name ever: Against All Odds

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...osh_howard_070308.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm.. idk, I like Against All Odds because its true, but its kinda long.. you know? The nick names in the leage arent usually over 2 words.


----------

